# tug gunnet



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone out there got any info on the ex forth ports tug gunnet?she was 26.27Mtrs in length.had a GRT of 143.20 tons and a bollard pull of 13 tons.she was a twin voith schneider and had a sister ship called inchcolm which was renamed st margaret and is now enjoying a new lease of life in lowestoft working for eastern marine services.just wondered if gunnet was still working somewhere.any info welcome.cheers. ROO


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello roo.
i just done a seardh for 'ingleby cross' formally tug gunnet and i came across this.

http://www.fastnetshipping.com/ingleby_cross.html

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=1170&index=101728

i hope this helps answer your question.

regards.
Tony.(Thumb)


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

wow! that was quick lol.cheers tony.thats all the info i needed instantly.much obliged mate.ROO.(its a great thing this site)


----------



## crossysunny21 (Jan 26, 2012)

iwas skipper of the twin voith"anglianman" berthing in the port of ramsgate in the early 90s. she was replaced by the twin screw "anglian reiver",ex O.I.L.weast africa. believe "anglian man was then sold to corys 
could this be the gunnet.


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

thats her crossysunny.if you read the 2 links that tony posted in his thread you will find all the info and pics.there is also pics of her sister st margaret in the gallery section of dredgers/tugs/harbour craft.cheers.ROO


----------

